# Radaghast



## faila (Apr 18, 2004)

I have seen many places say that Gandalf was the only person who suceeded in his mission. But Radaghast did not turn evil and he did help Gandalf, so how did he not suceed as well?


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 18, 2004)

Well, I don't see how one can accomplish a mission when you don't do anything. I'm assuming the mission involved doing something. He wasn't just sent there not to be corrupted. He could sit at home not being corrupted, in fact I'm sure a lot of other Maia's did. . .and his help of Gandalf was balanced by the unhelp of aiding Sarumen, unintentionally, but still doing so.


----------



## Aulë (Apr 19, 2004)

faila said:


> I have seen many places say that Gandalf was the only person who suceeded in his mission. But Radaghast did not turn evil and he did help Gandalf, so how did he not suceed as well?


Radagast failed in his mission because he became absorbed in the animals and trees, and cared for not much else. He did not fight evil like Gandalf did. The Istari were sent to Middle Earth to assist the people in fighting off Sauron, and Radagast certainly didn't do much towards this. He preferred to dwell in Rhosgobel and study the animals and plants of the Mirkwood. Him telling Gandalf to go and see Saruman was in the context of things, extremely insignificant.



> _Unfinished Tales: The Istari_
> Indeed, of all the Istari, one only remained faithful [Gandalf], and he was the last-comer. *For Radagast, the fourth, became enamoured of the many beasts and birds that dwelt in Middle-earth, and forsook Elves and Men, and spent his days among the wild creatures.* Thus he got his name (which is in the tongue of Numenor of old, and signifies, it is said, "tender of beasts"). 4 And Curunнr 'Lвn, Saruman the White, fell from his high errand, and becoming proud and impatient and enamoured of power sought to have his own will by force, and to oust Sauron; but he was ensnared by that dark spirit, mightier than he.



The other two Istari were lost in the East. Although there is some speculation that they assisted in lessening Sauron's influence in the East, and prevented many Easterlings from travelling to join Sauron's armies. If that were the case, they partially remained faithful to their task. Although not in the way that was intended I would presume.


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 19, 2004)

Maybe he did do his part in the fight as his role entailed helping the animals of M-E against Sauron? Or did he take it too far and eventually veer away from his mission for friendships sake? 

If the Blue Wizards did indeed help the people of the West by converting the Easterlings then this would have took place in the S.A, i.e. in the version whereby the ithrynluin come in the S.A and aid the Easterlings under the guise of Rómestámo and Morinehtar rather then the perfidious or weak-willed Alatar and Pallando who just plain gave up or began their own cults, joined Sauron etc. Though Morinehtar and Rómestámo’s work would have affected the situation in the T.A, of course.


----------

